# [fixed]: Benutzer wechseln seit Update nicht mehr möglich

## Erdie

Seit dem letzen world update, bei dem auf KDE Plasma Komponenten upgegrades wurden, funktioniert die Funktion "Benutzer welchseln" nicht mehr. Es passiert gar nichts, ein kurzes Flackern und das wars. Der syslog erzeugt keine Meldung.

Nun habe ich gelesen, das consolekit wohl durch elogind ersetzt werden muß und habe dazu die use flags angepaßt: 

```
 -consolekit elogind
```

Siehe hier: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Elogind

consolekit wurde entfernt, elogind instlalliert. Elogind wird gestartet ohne dass ich ihn in einen Runlevel hinzugefügt habe. Die /etc/init.d/ Scripte sind wirkungslos. "status" meldet "stopped und wenn ich starten will, kommt die Meldung "alread startet". Das erscheint mir etwas kurios.

Was könnte noch fehlen, damit man eine neue Session erzeugen kann?

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Elogind wird gestartet ohne dass ich ihn in einen Runlevel hinzugefügt habe.

 

Wenn ein Service ein "need elogind" hat, ist das normal.

 *Quote:*   

> "status" meldet "stopped und wenn ich starten will, kommt die Meldung "alread startet".

 

Das klingt so, als wenn elogind abgestürzt ist, ohne dass openrc das mitbekommen hat (Letzteres ist normal, weil openrc anders als systemd kein daemon-supervisor ist).

Du kannst  elogind für openrc mit "zap" (statt "status") wieder zurücksetzen und dann erneut starten. Vermutlich wird er zwar gleich wieder sang- und klanglos abschmieren, aber vielleicht kannst Du dabei dann doch irgendetwas beobachten (logs, dmesg, ...)

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob elogind abgestürzt ist, aber im syslsog gibt er Statusmeldungen raus, sowas wie :

```

pam_elogind(su:session): Cannot create session: Already running in a session

...

PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so

...

 PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_elogind.so): /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

EDIT: Sorry, da habe ich jetzt Missverständnisse provoziert, war nicht meine Absicht. Die 3 Zeilen treten nicht unmittelbar aufeinander auf sondern stehen irgendwo mitten im Syslog. Ich habe jetzt die Platzhalter ergänzt, damit das verständlicher ist.

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_elogind.so): /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Ich habe weder elogind noch pam installiert, daher kann ich hier nicht so viel helfen.

Aber es könnte vielleicht ein Pfad-Problem sein: Möglicherweise ist das bei Dir unter /usr/lib64/security/... installiert?

(Und falls Du schon auf Profile 17.1 bist, käme noch /lib/security/... und /usr/lib/security... in Frage.)

----------

## asturm

...und wie siehts aus mit elogind in boot? Rebuild mit -N wurde durchgeführt?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob elogind abgestürzt ist, aber im syslsog gibt er Statusmeldungen raus, sowas wie :
> 
> ```
> 
> pam_elogind(su:session): Cannot create session: Already running in a session
> ...

 Die erste Zeile ist eine klassische Syslog-Meldung von PAM und setzt sich folgend zusammen:

"das_aufgerufene_pam_modul_aus_/lib64/security/"("die_benutzte_konfiguration_aus_/etc/pam.d/":"der_verwendete_modultyp"): "die_zurückgegebene_fehlermeldung"

In deinem Fall hat also das Modul "pam_elogind.so" aus "/lib64/security/" in "/etc/pam.d/su" dabei versagt eine neue Session zu erstellen und als Grund "Already running in a session" ausgeben. Was mich dabei aber verwirrt ist das bereits eine Zeile später behauptet wird das "/lib64/security/pam_elogind.so" nicht gefunden werden konnte.

Etwas das nicht existiert kann ja schlecht eine Fehlermeldung generieren.  :Confused: 

----------

## Erdie

 *asturm wrote:*   

> ...und wie siehts aus mit elogind in boot? Rebuild mit -N wurde durchgeführt?

 

1. Habe ich nocht nicht probiert, werde ich tun wenn ich am Rechner bin.

2. Rebuild mit -N wurde durchgeführt, dadurch kam elogind ins System. Ich hatte lediglich die USE flags geändert, so wie es oben steht.

Ich habe oben nochmal editiert und klar gestellt, dass die Meldungen so nicht aufeinander folgten. Sorry, das war ungeschickt von mir, das so zu posten ..

----------

## Yamakuzure

Mir fallen da spontan nur zwei Ding zu ein:

pam_elogind.so wird nur gebaut und installiert, wenn elogind mit USE="pam" installiert wird.

Wenn elogind nicht läuft, also in keinem runlevel gestartet wird, übernimmt dbus den Start, sobald irgendjemand nach org.freedesktop.login1 verlangt.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob /etc/init.d/elogind in letzterem Fall "started" oder "stopped" anzeigen müsste...

----------

## Erdie

 *asturm wrote:*   

> ...und wie siehts aus mit elogind in boot? Rebuild mit -N wurde durchgeführt?

 

elogind in boot war die Lösung ! Danke!

----------

